# Driving License Written Test



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi

I am preparing for driving licesnse written test, i have gone through a pdf driving rule book available on the official site and an oline testing system availabe at  On-line Driving License Test. I am wondering should i expect same questions in actual test or this on-line test is just for reference and actual test would be entirely different.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you mean the computer based test? The questions are more or less the same but do read their book. Many questions are from teh book like the distance between two vehicles etc. I suggest taking the online test as many times as you can, i remember i was taking the test everyday atleast 10-15 times and to my surprise each time i was asked atleast 5 different questions.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Shafqat,

I don't know the details about QLD but in NSW, they had a pdf file available which contains complete questions pool and the test must be from that questions pool. Obviously I had to read the entire book and then I practiced taking the online test on the website.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

We have almost the same, book is available online and a computer based online test is also available with 30 random question each time.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am from brisbane and wrote the written test just the other day. I did a few tests on the internet and passed first time. It is easy. Good luck


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Charlize said:


> I am from brisbane and wrote the written test just the other day. I did a few tests on the internet and passed first time. It is easy. Good luck


yes its easy and many questions are just a "common sense" but did you notice the questions in the online sample test and actual test were same?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes questions were same.


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

i took my test in nsw so don't know how relevant. but i believe all the questions asked are taken directly from the exam "bank" that they provide and can be downloaded online. i've attached it here for any one that can't find it: http://www.thejumpingkoala.com/uploads/6/1/0/7/6107676/driver_knowledge_test_questions.pdf

i only read through the book once, and went through the exam bank a few times, also did the online test and actual test which was easy once you are familiar with the "bank" answers.

i further compiled all the pdfs and tips on getting your driver's licence through a blog post i made: 
Converting Your Overseas Driver's Licence to a NSW Driver's Licence - THE JUMPING KOALA

hope this helps


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

jumpjump said:


> i took my test in nsw so don't know how relevant. but i believe all the questions asked are taken directly from the exam "bank" that they provide and can be downloaded online. i've attached it here for any one that can't find it: http://www.thejumpingkoala.com/uploads/6/1/0/7/6107676/driver_knowledge_test_questions.pdf
> 
> i only read through the book once, and went through the exam bank a few times, also did the online test and actual test which was easy once you are familiar with the "bank" answers.
> 
> ...


thanks, helpful.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Do i need to take test date in advance or this can be done on the same day i visit them?


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Do i need to take test date in advance or this can be done on the same day i visit them?


Most of their test will require you to book in advance. You can do so at their offices. Once registered, you can manage/change your test dates online.
The driver knowledge test can usually be done on the same day (provided there are open slots at the computers and no one is scheduled to come in).
The practical driving test on the other hand will require days to months booking in advance depending how busy your testing area is. I suggest you prepare to take half/full days leave on your testing day.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, the questions were exactly the same. So theres no need to worry, its just too easy. Just learn the online tests and you will be fine.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all, i have passed the test, only 1 questions was "Surprising" but i scored 30/30.

after test she said we will give you a learner driving license because ur visa grant date is 20th November 2011, which is more than 3 months old  , i asked is this 3 months restriction starts from visa grant date or my entry date in Australia? She was not sure on this but said, ok, have a practical driving test and we will transfer your license to full driving license.

Let's see what's next.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a question, my drivers license test is the 19 June. My time to get my license ended the 8th of May, but I couldnt get a date before the 8th and the 19th was the nearest date I could get. Do you think I would be disqualified?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why will you be disqualified, you just are not allowed to drive.. you are very much qualified as long as you fit the minimum criteria (as mentioned on theri website)


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Just one query here - Is the NSW driving license valid in other states too? If one wants to drive from Sydney to Melbourne, can he do it with his NSW license?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes you can drive anywhere if you are resident in the state your licence is from. But if you move to live in another state you must transfer your licence and probably car plates to that state.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

_shel said:


> Yes you can drive anywhere if you are resident in the state your licence is from. But if you move to live in another state you must transfer your licence and probably car plates to that state.


No, not move permanently but just visit the other state. Like in India, if I get a driving license, I can drive anywhere in India, in every state with the same license. is that possible in Australia?


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> No, not move permanently but just visit the other state. Like in India, if I get a driving license, I can drive anywhere in India, in every state with the same license. is that possible in Australia?


Yes with NSW licence you can visit and drive to the other states. However, I strongly recommend you check out the road rules in the other states before going.
Reason being Melbourne for example has different junction turning rules (hook-turns), and also tram lines. It is quite dangerous if you don't know about it and just drive into Melbourne.


----------

